# Free or Cheap Lumber



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was in a couple of heavy industrial parks in Pittsburgh this week and noticed several piles of wood from over seas shipping containers. Some of it looked like metric sized 4"x4"s , long lenth. I bet this wood would be given away to a person who just went and offered to clean the mess up. One pile looked like enough to frame up a small pole building. The stuff that was too small to use in construction could be used for firewood. I saw alot of rough cut oak in a broken up pallet pile, good hard wood for heating.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Where exactly was this located?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

A lot of companies have scrap wood piles full of broken wood skids. I know here at work, we reuse skids for various purposes, until they fall apart. Then they get put in a pile in the back, and someone at work is always looking for a couple skids to burn in a campfire on the weekend. 

We also ship out a lot of stuff in large crates... 2x4 construction, 5/8" OSB board sides... some large enough to make a small shed! I wish I was on the receiving end of those crates!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Jason said:


> Where exactly was this located?


I was in E. Pittsburgh/Turtle Creek inside the old Wesighouse Facility. It is now like a shopping mall full of machining and fabricating shops. I noticed piles of scrap wood in the backs of a couple of buildings.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's maybe 45 minutes from me. I'll have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here at our metal shop we have piles of 2x4's just piling up. Every couple of weeks someone that works here clears them out (construction or firewood or .... ) and I have also taken my share of the wood as well.

It is free to us - it is free to go as well. My bosses do not want to pay to remove it. :2thumb:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Look around out in the countryside, on my way home from Cincinnati last week I saw a barn that had been blown down, the sign infront said free wood just haul away.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was at the local chain bookstore in our city last night reading magazines. I looked at one called "Ready Made" It had alot of small liveable structures in it. One was a cabin framed up with free pallets. I looked at the website: Tiny Pallet House :2thumb: last night and it is quite interesting. The guy framed up his entire cabin using free pallets.:beercheer: The comments at the bottom of each how to page with links to other small cabin sites was also interesting. Definately check this out!!!:congrat:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I've already posted something similar to this so I'll be brief. In Backwoodsman magazine a couple years ago they had an article about using 8x8 pallets that hot tubs are shipped on for building sheds. Interesting read. Not sure if BWM has an online article index but if they do it's worth seeking out.


----------

